# My new 1.3g



## Faust2001 (Jul 29, 2005)

Neat looking tank! I like the rock placement and the MM should look nice when it fills is.

Where did you get your tank?


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah, that's an awesome tank, and I like the rocks too... I can't wait to see it grown in!


----------



## AlphaExPlus (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice looking tank. What kind of rocks are you using?


----------



## bbkid43 (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!

actually I got the tank at petco. It was on sale for $4 dollars! I had been looking for a mini glass tank like this for a long time. 

Im not sure what kind of rocks they are. I got them out of a lake that I live near. then I boiled them too make sure there was nothing still living on them.


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

Great start. I wish they sold tanks like that around here. Never seen one before.


----------



## victortong (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice tank you have there, like the rocks and the arrangement. neat!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Petco sells these tanks now?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have seen those tanks at Petco, the light that comes with them looks like a flashlight bulb.

bbkid, Looks like you are using the same light as I used, if you have a 20 watt halogen it will work very well.


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

Just saw this today at Petco. Is this light any good? Will it grow anything? What would be a good light to replace it with? I was going to grab one tonight but unfortunately they are not on sale here and 15 bucks.


----------



## morgini73 (Sep 12, 2005)

nice tank, what kind of fish are you going to put in it? i have some baby guppies i got at walmart and it is a charm


----------



## bbkid43 (Aug 4, 2004)

What im using right now is a 20w halogen desk lamp. the tank came with a crappy 5w halogen light.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

got tank here on clearance a month or so back - light that came with it was worthless trash.


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope it gos on clearance here soon... there are only 2 of them left. =P The light doesn't sound great but I think it will be good enough for another tank I will be setting up. Will the 5W halogen be enough light for a .30 gallon or so moss tank?


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

That tank is way cool for petco--I have to go for a visit. Yours should grow up great!

Fig


----------



## imatrout (Apr 1, 2005)

I just got this tank on sale at Petco for $3.46. I got two of them!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

I wish I could find them here at that price.
What is the brand?


----------



## imatrout (Apr 1, 2005)

milalic said:


> I wish I could find them here at that price.
> What is the brand?



the brand is Ocean Free here's a pic:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22103&highlight=petco


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Beautiful tank mate! Just a little comment: I believe the tank is 1.66 gallons in US liquid. The dimesnsions (estimated) is about 8" width, 8" Length, 6" depth.


----------

